# Hooked my First Tarpon today.....



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I've tried so many times to hook a tarpon.....today I wasn't trying nor expecting to be in an area with any tarpon....but we jumped 2 of them today while fishing a HARD outgoing tide off the Lydia Ann Ship Channel

What a thrill.......had I landed one of the two (both were 24-28" or so), I'm sure I'd still be on the phone txt'ing everyone I know the picture then calling them..


maybe next time.


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Silver king*

Glad to know there is still a few around. Will be going to POC Monday to see if there are any left in the area. Still looking for my first one of the year. If not there is always next year.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go! That is big time fun. Keep after it. It took me years to get my first then they started coming regularly.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

shotman said:


> Glad to know there is still a few around. Will be going to POC Monday to see if there are any left in the area. Still looking for my first one of the year. If not there is always next year.


There might be a few little ones around but other than that - the fat lady has warmed her pipes up as the water temps chilled. We covered 80 miles of water yesterday and saw no tarpon along the middle Texas coast. The water temps just dropped too fast and we never got a warmup to keep them up there.

There may be some fish moving out in deeper water - 60 foot plus, but the near shore migration is done. There is a small chance some fish might show up if the water climbs again around 78 degrees but it is almost not worth the "just in case" effort.

Let's all hope next year is BETTER - I finally figured out what the problem with this year's tarpon season was.... the year is 20*13*.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

I caught one last Sunday at the Matagorda Ship Channel jetties fishing with shrimp on a popping cork. Was by myself and worried about getting the fish back in the water to revive so did not photograph. I saw fish tailing and rolling all morning. The fish was over 36", jumped maybe five or six times and was an awesome ride on a Stella 4000 with 12lb test. It was just 2cool!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

the two tarpon jumped with 24" to 28" fish...was a thrill while it lasted..

we got the second one to the boat (my step dad hooked it), but lost it to the anchor line...


----------

